# Sps led lights



## Dimosthenis1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey guys I'm looking for a high powered led strip 48"-72" any size. It needs to be very strong like quite reefbrite of any sort. Need to add lighting to my 220 now that I'm going acro heavy. Thanks


----------



## Dimosthenis1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Bummppppp

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

